# regular Sunday breakfast



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i just had to post something other than the Pompano recipe. Chili must be on the road. anyway, regular Sunday morning breakfast with some of the best salsa/chow chow i've ever had. got it at a benefit we went to a couple weeks ago. stuff is really good without being too hot. now i have to find the guy to get some more, been using it on everything.


----------

